# Shooting a fashion show. Am I missing anything?



## Rafterman (Apr 8, 2013)

In a few weeks, I'm going to be shooting a fashion show put on by  graduating Seniors from a local university who are Textiles majors. The  annual show is part of their degree program and has some big-name  sponsors like Ralph Lauren, Hanes Brands, Sak's Fifth Avenue, and Kohl's  Department Stores. I was invited by and will be shooting alongside a  colleague/friend of mine who has extensive portrait and wedding  experience. However, I'll mostly be on my own during the show. My friend has assigned several articles for me to read about shooting  shows, how to be prepared for them, and the types of shots I should look  for. Since  this event is put on by the students, the photographers shoot _pro bono_,  but will have their name, photo and a brief bio included in the  program. I'm actually not trying in earnest to be a fashion  photographer, but this opportunity was too hard to pass up and will  provide valuable experience. I've never done a shoot like this before, so I'm quite exited about it and want to do my best. Who knows, I may even find it something I would want to pursue.

I've already got a Nikon 17-55mm  f/2.8G rental reserved, and by the time  the show is here, I'll have a spare battery for my D7000 and a monopod with ball  head. I've got two SanDisk Ultra 32GB class 10 cards, with a 16GB and  8GB as back-ups. I believe the use of flash is frowned upon during the show, but I can use it during the pre-show, so I'll have my Metz 50 (it's similar to a Nikon SB-600) with me. I've already got spare batteries and a Stofen diffuser for that. Lastly, just in case my D7000 takes a dump for some reason, I'll have my D3200 with me as a back-up. It's obviously not the best body out there for this type of event, but it's better than nothing if my main body fails me.

My question for you all: am I missing anything?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2013)

In no particular order... I wouldn't worry about the monopod; if you need a shutter-speed slow enough to use it with a 17-55, you're going to get motion blur from the models, and it will likely just get in the way.  Second, is a 17-55 going to be the best choice?  As in, are you going to be close enough, or would something a little longer be more appropriate?  I don't know, just speculating...   

It sounds like you're about as well prepared as you can be; read and study what you can ahead of time; this sort of work is a beat all unto itself! 

Good luck!


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 8, 2013)

I got the idea for bringing a monopod from one of the articles I've been reading. People suggest one not necessarily for guaranteeing still photos, but to save your arms from holding up the weight of a camera and lens for a couple hours. As for the 17-55, I know it'll come in handy during the pre-show because I'll have access to walk around everywhere and can get close to people. My buddy's going to have a 70-200 2.8 VR with him, but I wasn't sure if I wanted to rent one of those myself as well. It would cost just under $90 to rent both that and the 17-55 together for the weekend. I may also consider renting an 85mm 1.8 ($23) or 1.4 ($30) for a bit more reach.

Thanks for the well-wishes!


----------



## curtyoungblood (Apr 8, 2013)

> Second, is a 17-55 going to be the best choice? As in, are you going to be close enough, or would something a little longer be more appropriate?



I was also wondering this. Plus, if you are shooting on the wider end of that, it seems that also won't be getting the most flattering look for the models.

***EDIT***

Looks like you got in a response while I was typing. I think you'd be better served by a 70-200 than the 17-55. I would think you're going to get better photos from the event than the backstage. If I were in your position, I'd rent a 70-200 and then a cheaper wide angle prime, instead of the other way around. There may be an exception though, what is the lighting going to be like for the show? If it is REALLY good, you may be able to get by with that Tamron 70-300. 

I'd also drop the monopod. It will probably cause you more problems than it will solve.


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, the wider end of the 17-55 would be beneficial for taking overall shots of the entire venue, or perhaps some wide-angle stuff backstage for a unique perspective. I believe I'll be giving the college the shots I take to use on their website, as well as future marketing materials for the show, so they would like photos taken from all angles and perspectives. In addition to maybe renting an 85mm, I also was considering the 105mm f/2.8 VR as well (not both, just one or the other). I need to get some more info about how far from the stage I'll be setting up, because a 70-200 may be too long after the crop factor is taken into account.

EDIT: to respond to your edit Curt.  Well, I do have my trusty 50mm f/1.8D that I can bring along for candid backstage stuff, then pick up the 70-200 instead of the 17-55. If I want wider than 50, I can rent the well-reputed 20mm f/2.8D for a mere $23. I think a 20, 50 and 70-200 would have all my based covered. :thumbsup:

I thought about using my Tamron as well, but the show starts at 7:30pm and I'm not sure what the lighting situation will be at the venue.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2013)

I would be inclined to go with zooms over primes for this, simply because you have a lot more flexibility, and when you see 'the' shot, you don't want to be saying "Oh golly-gosh-darn-it*, I'm too wide/long for this shot!"  I would say that the 17-55 & 70-200 combo would be a good way to go (without knowing anything of the venue that is).

*Paraphrasing a typical response I would make to account for a family-friendly forum.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Apr 8, 2013)

What is more important to you for this event? Are you more interested in the overall, back-stage stuff or getting good shots of the show itself? If the answer is the first, rent the 17-55 and a longer prime, but if you want to focus on the show itself, then I'd say go with the 70-200. I doubt that the 70-200 will be long enough that it is unusable. However, you definitely should get some more information about how far you'll be, because it is possible to be too close for it.


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 8, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I would be inclined to go with zooms over  primes for this, simply because you have a lot more flexibility, and  when you see 'the' shot, you don't want to be saying "Oh  golly-gosh-darn-it*, I'm too wide/long for this shot!"  I would say that  the 17-55 & 70-200 combo would be a good way to go (without knowing  anything of the venue that is).



Yeah, you're right. I'll stick with zooms where appropriate. I want to take full advantage of this opportunity, and I know THE shot can come and go in a heartbeat if I'm not ready.



curtyoungblood said:


> you definitely should get some more information about how far you'll be, because it is possible to be too close for it.



I'll get this info from the show organizer within the next day or two so I can be sure of what gear would be best. If I'll be able to get right next to the stage, I'll go with the 17-55 and an 85 or 105 for more reach. If I'm going to be far away, I'll just go with my 50 and rent the 70-200.

EDIT: I tracked down some images from last year's show. Looks like I would be sitting pretty close if they have the same setup this year: http://jclarkimages.smugmug.com/Fashion/Threads-NC-State-Fashion-Show/

2nd EDIT: Ah, I found out exactly where the show will be this year. I've been to the venue before, so I have a great idea of what to expect. There's a gallery in there too. Definitely looks like I'll be fine with the 17-55 and maybe an 85.


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2013)

I would plan on using a 2 body set up - a 24-70 f/2.8 or 24-85mm f/2.8-4 lens on one body, and a 70-200 mm f/2.8 or 80-200 mm f/2.8 on the other body.


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 9, 2013)

KmH said:


> I would plan on using a 2 body set up - a 24-70 f/2.8 or 24-85mm f/2.8-4 lens on one body, and a 70-200 mm f/2.8 or 80-200 mm f/2.8 on the other body.



Not sure if you saw the link I posted just above, but judging from the photos taken in years past, it's looks like I'm going to be set up quite close to the stage. I agree with your suggestion to have a mid-range zoom, but I think a 70-200 may be too much reach considering how close I'm going to be. Also, the local shop I'm renting the 17-55 from says all their 24-70 f/2.8's are already reserved for the date I'd need it. I could buy a used 24-85 f/2.8-4 between now and the show, but I don't really need that lens for anything else right now, so I'm against buying one just to use for 3-hours.


----------



## thefashioncentral (Apr 22, 2013)

Fashion show is having it's first meeting but you still intend to participate in the fashion show


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 22, 2013)

Rafterman said:


> I got the idea for bringing a monopod from one of the articles I've been reading. People suggest one not necessarily for guaranteeing still photos, but to save your arms from holding up the weight of a camera and lens for a couple hours. As for the 17-55, I know it'll come in handy during the pre-show because I'll have access to walk around everywhere and can get close to people. My buddy's going to have a 70-200 2.8 VR with him, but I wasn't sure if I wanted to rent one of those myself as well. It would cost just under $90 to rent both that and the 17-55 together for the weekend. I may also consider renting an 85mm 1.8 ($23) or 1.4 ($30) for a bit more reach.
> 
> Thanks for the well-wishes!



Rent the 85mm f1.4. YOu need something with a widwe aperture. Your motor isnt good enough to shoot this event without getting pretty grainy shots. A monopod would be handy too so your shots will be steady in the lower light.


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 25, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> Rent the 85mm f1.4. YOu need something with a widwe aperture.



No need to rent the 1.4 since I bought a 1.8D and I'll have it with me for the show tomorrow. Based on what I've read, it focuses faster than the 85 1.8G, even though it's a screw-drive lens.



DiskoJoe said:


> Your motor isnt good enough to shoot this event without  getting pretty grainy shots.



What do you mean by "motor?" I'm not too worried about grainy shots considering I'm going to have a $1,400 pro lens paired with the D7000's high-ISO capability. Based on the lighting I've seen in photos from past shows, I shouldn't have to use anything higher than ISO 400 anyway. 800 would be an absolute max. I plan to maintain a minimum shutter speed of at least 1/125 or 1/160 throughout the event. That's plenty fast to freeze a walking human being.


----------



## Rafterman (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions and advice. Sadly, the 17-55 f/2.8 I rented was not quite long enough to use during the actual show, as many of you had suggested. Great for pre-show stuff, but I needed something longer come showtime. Fortunately, I had my 85mm, which saved my hide, but I'll make sure to get my hands on a 70-200mm f/2.8 for next year's event.

Here's a few of my better pictures from the show: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...irst-fashion-show-c-c-please.html#post2942410


----------

